# Just bought a NEW Jotul Combifire #1



## chainsawaddict (Jan 8, 2009)

A fella had a new one, unassembled in his basement, and decided to get rid of it. it has to be 30 years old, but NEVER used. Im putting it on my porch, anybody have any experience with them??


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 10, 2009)

well, my porch plan is falling through . I've found out this stove is rated at 35,000 BTUs. Does anybody know how that is related to square feet heating potential?

My main floor is 1050 square feet, upstairs is 600. 

anybody think this stove would work as a main stove, replacing my 40,000 btu blaze king? The blaze king easily heats the house until -10, depending on wind, without wind, even less than that.

Ill buy a beer for anyone who helps out!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 10, 2009)

just by the btu rateing alone they are close!


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 10, 2009)

smokinj said:


> just by the btu rateing alone they are close!



yeah, the wierd thing is ive been looking at a lot of stoves online and it really seems to vary. maybe manufacturers are smudging #s. 

The combifire obviously doesnt have a blower either.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 10, 2009)

chainsawaddict said:


> yeah, the wierd thing is ive been looking at a lot of stoves online and it really seems to vary. maybe manufacturers are smudging #s.
> 
> The combifire obviously doesnt have a blower either.


yes the btu rateing on some are bs but if it looks like it will stand up to a good hot fire your good to go!


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 10, 2009)

smokinj said:


> yes the btu rateing on some are bs but if it looks like it will stand up to a good hot fire your good to go!



its a brand new jotul...?


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 10, 2009)

I guess I can just try it, its not like these stoves are heavy or anything. I can always switch back...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 10, 2009)

30 years old(just never used) how thick is the metal on it?


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 10, 2009)

smokinj said:


> 30 years old(just never used) how thick is the metal on it?



well.....sight unseen.:dunno:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 10, 2009)

chainsawaddict said:


> well.....sight unseen.:dunno:


they are a good stove company like to see a new 30 year old stove should be cool


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool!

The stove just got here yesterday, I assembled it this morning. Its the real deal. Pretty cool old stove. I love how the lid folds under the stove and you can put the fire screen on. Pretty heavy for a little stove, too. Gotta love that cast.

They dont make stuff like they used too.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 21, 2009)

chainsawaddict said:


> Ill buy a beer for anyone who helps out!



You still owe me a beer for the Burr Oak/Locust thread...


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 21, 2009)

You got one of the original imports from Norway from the 70's---a gem.
It was part of the renaissance of wood burning that included Euro companies such as Jotul, Lange, Morso, and a slew of US innovators such as Vermont Castings, Hearthstone, Fisher, and others.
Check out a few things before burning: joints between the cast iron plates (push furnace cement into the joints with a procto-gloved finger ), the gasketing in the door and outlet pipe. Use a smoke pellet ( dealers have them) in the closed stove and outlet or a strong light in the stove for leaks.
Check the gasket with a dollar bill with the door shut all around; if it slides out anywhere, replace it. You'll probably need to redo the gasket anyhow. 
Shine a good light over the cast plates for cracks. Otherwise, you're good to go.  
How'd you deserve the gift ?


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 21, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You still owe me a beer for the Burr Oak/Locust thread...



address?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 21, 2009)

Combi's are a very cool old stove and your quite lucky too find one in new condition. They were called combi's for the viewing (screen) and heating possibilities. Pretty funky looking too! Good luck with it.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 21, 2009)

You got one of the original imports from Norway from the 70's---a gem.
It was part of the renaissance of wood burning that included Euro companies such as Jotul, Lange, Morso, and a slew of US innovators such as Vermont Castings, Hearthstone, Fisher, and others.
Check out a few things before burning: joints between the cast iron plates (push furnace cement into the joints with a procto-gloved finger ), the gasketing in the door and outlet pipe. Use a smoke pellet ( dealers have them) in the closed stove and outlet or a strong light in the stove for leaks.
Check the gasket with a dollar bill with the door shut all around; if it slides out anywhere, replace it. You'll probably need to redo the gasket anyhow. 
Shine a good light over the cast plates for cracks. Otherwise, you're good to go.  
How'd you deserve the gift ?  

P.S. I like my buddy from Texas, prefer LAPHROAIG. PM me quick for the send-to address.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 21, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> You got one of the original imports from Norway from the 70's---a gem.
> It was part of the renaissance of wood burning that included Euro companies such as Jotul, Lange, Morso, and a slew of US innovators such as Vermont Castings, Hearthstone, Fisher, and others.
> Check out a few things before burning: joints between the cast iron plates (push furnace cement into the joints with a procto-gloved finger ), the gasketing in the door and outlet pipe. Use a smoke pellet ( dealers have them) in the closed stove and outlet or a strong light in the stove for leaks.
> Check the gasket with a dollar bill with the door shut all around; if it slides out anywhere, replace it. You'll probably need to redo the gasket anyhow.
> ...



where can i get furnace cement?

I did the dollar bill trick and the spotlight trick. everything is in great shape.

This thing has never been fired. A jotul dealer in NC had it in his warehouse, didnt even have the legs on it!


I only wish it was bigger. Do you have any idea how big a home it would heat?


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 21, 2009)

chainsawaddict said:


> where can i get furnace cement?
> I did the dollar bill trick and the spotlight trick. everything is in great shape.
> This thing has never been fired. A jotul dealer in NC had it in his warehouse, didnt even have the legs on it!
> I only wish it was bigger. Do you have any idea how big a home it would heat?



Get furnace cement at any good hardware shop or stove dealer; by the jar or better for shoving into the joints: a caulking tube.
BTU capacity may be on the Jotul site.
Where are you in "NE" ? If you don't want it, Steve or I will take it off your hands.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 21, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> Get furnace cement at any good hardware shop or stove dealer; by the jar or better for shoving into the joints: a caulking tube.
> BTU capacity may be on the Jotul site.
> Where are you in "NE" ? If you don't want it, Steve or I will take it off your hands.



Are you kidding? Im thinking about building a smaller house around it:greenchainsaw: 

here's some pics

sorry if they're sideways..

Oh, and here NE stands for Nebraska


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 21, 2009)

chainsawaddict said:


> Are you kidding? Im thinking about building a smaller house around it:greenchainsaw:
> here's some pics
> sorry if they're sideways..
> Oh, and here NE stands for Nebraska



The Jotul looks like a virgin !! :censored: Lucky find ! 
You could get a vague BTU output by calculating the firebox volume, then comparing it to newer stoves with a similar sized firebox. Remember though, that EPA stoves are more efficient, but you can't fully control the air like you can on yours and pre-EPA stoves. I remember a friend in northern Massachusetts ( in "N. E." ) on the N.H. border that heated a large living room , ~ 15 X 20 , with a Combifire.
Forget the "NE", thought it was "New England". I'll take the Laphroaig however.:monkey:


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 21, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> The Jotul looks like a virgin !! :censored: Lucky find !
> You could get a vague BTU output by calculating the firebox volume, then comparing it to newer stoves with a similar sized firebox. Remember though, that EPA stoves are more efficient, but you can't fully control the air like you can on yours and pre-EPA stoves. I remember a friend in northern Massachusetts ( in "N. E." ) on the N.H. border that heated a large living room , ~ 15 X 20 , with a Combifire.
> Forget the "NE", thought it was "New England". I'll take the Laphroaig however.:monkey:



ive found the btu output, its rated at 35,000, but Im not sure how that translates into square feet, from what ive seen its around 1000, which is too small. my house is 1050+700 upstairs.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would try it in a heart beat...What is the size of the firebox?...Old school rating are usually underated...And the afterburn over flow should be awesome...


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a beauty CSA! That's a #1 model combi. They also made a #4 which is a bit larger in that same design. Excellent Score! Those (that style) remind me of my old Morso 1125 (green enamel) that I grew up with as a youngster.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 21, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I would try it in a heart beat...What is the size of the firebox?...Old school rating are usually underated...And the afterburn over flow should be awesome...



well, im not going to try it till next year because MAX log size is 16"(that might be pushing it) and I still have 4-5 cords of 18-20" for the blaze king.

Its a small box,not sure of the dimensions, maybe 16"x16"x16" 

Its a pretty tight stove, too. I might just give it a whirl next winter.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 21, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> That's a beauty CSA! That's a #1 model combi. They also made a #4 which is a bit larger in that same design. Excellent Score! Those (that style) remind me of my old Morso 1125 (green enamel) that I grew up with as a youngster.



its a neat stove, for sure. I showed it to my wife, and she wrinkled her nose, then I folded the door down and put the screen on. She had a whole new perspective after that.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 21, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> P.S. I like my buddy from Texas, prefer LAPHROAIG. PM me quick for the send-to address.



yes, laphroaig is great. Ill bring a bottle to the arborisite annual party


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 22, 2009)

chainsawaddict said:


> yes, laphroaig is great. Ill bring a bottle to the arborisite annual party



Ardbeg will do, or Strathisla, Longmorn for those who prefer the Highland smooth.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 22, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> Ardbeg will do, or Strathisla, Longmorn for those who prefer the Highland smooth.



i like both the islay and the highland and appreciate their drastic differences.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 22, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> Ardbeg will do, or Strathisla, Longmorn for those who prefer the Highland smooth.





chainsawaddict said:


> i like both the islay and the highland and appreciate their drastic differences.



Quote from my official Laphroiag mouse pad ( and, no, you can't have one ): 

LOVE

{ there is no in between }

HATE

Laphroaig: no half measures


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 22, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> Quote from my official Laphroiag mouse pad ( and, no, you can't have one ):
> 
> LOVE
> 
> ...



hahahahahaahahahahha


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Jan 22, 2009)

Great score!

Shari


----------



## wampum (Jan 22, 2009)

That's a great stove,Jotul is first rate The UL label is in your second pic. You got a good deal now spend the bucks to install it right,and you will be perfectly safe. I have a feeling that solid cast iron stove will do better then you ever dreamed. I see no problem with it heating your first floor and the heat will rise and probably roast you out of the upstairs. Good Find,Good Luck.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 23, 2009)

wampum said:


> That's a great stove,Jotul is first rate The UL label is in your second pic. You got a good deal now spend the bucks to install it right,and you will be perfectly safe. I have a feeling that solid cast iron stove will do better then you ever dreamed. I see no problem with it heating your first floor and the heat will rise and probably roast you out of the upstairs. Good Find,Good Luck.



well, im gonna give it a try as soon as I burn down the wood supply that won't fit in the stove. Cutting 4 cords of firewood thats already cut, split, and stacked doesnt sound like a fun task


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 26, 2009)

wampum said:


> That's a great stove,Jotul is first rate The UL label is in your second pic. You got a good deal now spend the bucks to install it right,and you will be perfectly safe. I have a feeling that solid cast iron stove will do better then you ever dreamed. I see no problem with it heating your first floor and the heat will rise and probably roast you out of the upstairs. Good Find,Good Luck.



Looks like ill be ok, 84 and climbing inside, 4 outside right now with the 40,000 btu stove, Im only gonna sacrifice 5000 btus with the combifire.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Aug 29, 2009)

well, fellas, getting the 6" liner and installing the stove this week. Im pretty 'stoked' to have a cast stove instead of steel. I sure hope the little fella keeps us warm this winter.:monkey:


----------



## Rich L (Aug 29, 2009)

chainsawaddict said:


> well, im not going to try it till next year because MAX log size is 16"(that might be pushing it) and I still have 4-5 cords of 18-20" for the blaze king.
> 
> Its a small box,not sure of the dimensions, maybe 16"x16"x16"
> 
> Its a pretty tight stove, too. I might just give it a whirl next winter.


 With the Blaze king and Princess working for you what do you need with a third stove ?


----------



## chainsawaddict (Aug 30, 2009)

Rich L said:


> With the Blaze king and Princess working for you what do you need with a third stove ?



Actually i have 1 blaze king blaze princess model, i need to take that comma out of there. It has seen better days.


----------



## ericjeeper (Aug 30, 2009)

*You have sacrificed the long burn times*

The smaller firebox will obviously not hold as much wood for achieving long overnight burns.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Aug 30, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> The smaller firebox will obviously not hold as much wood for achieving long overnight burns.



yes, but i have exhaust flue control (could put one in the stove pipe for the blaze king), and an airtight cast iron stove. 

i hope it works.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Dec 8, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> The smaller firebox will obviously not hold as much wood for achieving long overnight burns.



well, Im getting longer burn times, but with significantly less wood. This is leading to less BTU output, i think. Stove does fine for the most part, but its below 0 now and it will heat the house fine if i keep the door cracked and continually add wood.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Dec 8, 2009)

Put a stovetop thermometer on it and test the surface temp both ways(door cracked/closed). Unless the stove is not getting enough air(extremely tight house), it should heat better with door closed. With the door cracked, you're pulling more cold air in from outside which is counter productive to heating efficiency. If it's airtight you don't need a flue damper either just the air control.
Jotul is a great stove. Smaller stoves can do the job of a bigger stove but more labor to keep the smaller, quicker burning firebox volume fed-as you found out. And they need to run more continuous to be effective. Lifestyle has everything to do with stove size selection rather than just btu output alone. For instance, if you and your wife both work and get home at 6pm, you really are only going to be up to load it maybe 4 hrs? In that case a bigger unit is the way to go. If one of you does not work then no problem. I've got a little dovre(also european cast iron stove) it's probably rated at 25k to 29k btu but the little feller will heat most of my 2600 sq ft house if I keep it loaded. Granted, I'm in new mexico but we got down to 9 deg the otherday. That's a factor also. I'm just ramblin but might be some useful info for someone thinking of getting into woodburning. Anyway, hope it works for you.


----------



## pointilist919 (Sep 12, 2011)

*I'm ready to Jotul. . .*

Thanks all for the great information regarding chainsawaddict's Jotul Combifire #1. I have the specs for it at home along with a book published about stoking the fire in it and other Jotul models. I'll post the information that I have soon. I have this because I went from my NC home to an undisclosed location north of Washington DC on Saturday to procure a new Jotul Combifire #1 myself. It too has never been fired. The matte black cast iron finish needs a little tlc and some stove polish. The legs have never been attached and the wood shipping skids are still on the stove. I'm going to put it in my basement that opens to the backyard so people can step in for a quick warm up during an outdoor event such as a pig pickin'. It will be useful to reduce the need for the furnace to operate, temper the basement while I catch up on a thousand or so projects down there and eventually be the center of a sauna. I use a buck stove fireplace insert when I want wood heat updstairs. If I'm truly too cramped for time I burn fossil fuel, natural gas. 

Thanks again for the good information, ;-]


----------

